# Obedience Trials - Questions



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello! All the questions you're asking (and probably a thousand other ones you haven't thought up yet  ) will be answered if you train with someone who is actively showing in obedience. There is very little room for interpretation of the rules and expectations in the obedience ring, and you can lose points left and right for things you weren't even aware of if nobody has ever pointed them out to you!
Best of luck and happy training!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with Anney... I trained Sydney on my own, and what a difference its made with Paige, having a group of people that know stuff. LOL. 

As for signals, you can do whatever you want. Some of my friend train in field and some of the signals interfere with one another, so they've had to make up their own signals. But my advice is for novice (CD work), dont use signals. Its too easy to accidently double command and if the dog takes their focus off you, for just a second, its too easy for them to miss it. I'm not saying not to train for signals, but when you're in the ring, I wouldn't use them. 

Paige and I are training novice through utility concurrently. This is something new for me, but there is a HUGE gap between novice and open, for example, and so I'd like to start the more advanced stuff now, and hopefully the gap wont be so huge. In addition to that, its less likely that you or the dog will get bored of it, and then going back and trialling in novice will be a formality (I hope!). So.... my advice is that if you plan to go past novice (or even just for the fun of it), throw in some open and utility stuff as well into your training. My girls LOVE seek backs (utility) and drop on recall (open). Paige is just now getting the hang of the moving stand, and she thinks that's pretty neat too. 

Good luck, BJ


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

finding someone to train with will save you tons of little and some big mistakes...getting a copy of the rule book is top priority......watching others compete with the rule book in hand is helpful too!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Sounds like you are off to a great start. 

I would read the AKC rules for obedience and then go watch the trials- I had a "Huh?" feeling the first time I read the rules and I think watching it immediately after would help. There are lots of formal things- hand placement when heeling, etc, that makes more sense if you can see it. 

There are some good books that you could get if you don't want to work with someone/can't: Diane Bauman's Beyond Basic Obedience is great for how to teach everything; Terri Arnold's Steppin Up to Success (3 part series) is very methodical; and Connie Cleveland's Dogs Are Problem Solvers- all very good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, are you in for some fun!! The relationship you develop with your dogs when you start working intensely in obedience (by intense I do not mean time-wise but one on one time) is amazing. 

I have to agree with all the posts which suggest training with a trainer and/or a group who compete. The ways to lose points are endless and you only have so many to lose before you have 'donated' your entry fee.

And if you start training with an eye towards Utility, you will not need to retrain anything if you decide to go on. If you can, attend a few obedience trials and watch how the teams work together; both the teams you admire and the teams well not so much. The books mentioned above are all good; I now have a tendency to use positive methods such as Choose to Heel and Clicker Training for Obedience while Building a Bridge, from Training to Testing leads through the steps of weaning off of constant re-enforcement to the silence required in the ring. 

dogwise.com has a wide variety of books and videos that can help you out.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Gabby's Mom is right*

First read the rules. Find a traning partner or mentor who has ring experience or an instructor who has show.
There are no specific signals or commands you are required to use. In the rules it may say command or signal and command. You can usually get away with one double command.The dog must be straight in the front position and close enough to touch. Being crooked or too far away is usually a 1/2 - 1 pt deduction. Same applies to the halt. Dog should be in heel position or 1/2- 1 pt deduction if crooked. No sits are for most judges a 3 pt deduction. Lagging or forging in heeling will lead to 1/2 to 3 pt deduction depending how bad. Stand for exam moving even 1 paw will lead to a deduction. Recall the dog should come straight to without a second command. You will recieve a non qualifying score if the dog doesn't come which is the principle part of the exercise. When you read the rules understand what the principle parts of all the exercises are. The dog must do that part or recieve a non-qualifying score, NQ. My advice to you is to make training fun with your dog so your dog wants to work. Work on your relationship by being positive and consistant with your dog. The most important thing in obedience is attention. I would work hard on getting your dog interested in you and what you do. Do the unexpected have fun. Last you have to learn to pay attention to your dog if you want them to pay attention to you. I think it's great you are interested in the obedience ring. Feel free to pm with any questions. Done in a positive way obedience traing will enhance your relationship with Ritchie. GOOD LUCK Alex


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I've yet to step foot in the Obedience ring -- I have 3 dogs that I'd like to put a CD on, but none of them are ready and I don't have enough experience on my own to get them ready. 

They've all been through a class concentrating on heeling, fronts and finishes to get ready for the CD at least once and we always get a ton of critiques from the instructor (which is great in helping us learn all the little nuances that can be called, but doesn't do a whole lot for our confidence ). 

I agree with what everyone said about finding someone to work with. We've done that for Rally and our few private sessions were invaluable. Once I get my act together, I'd need to do that for obedience too so I can start working on those CDs.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

All of the rules and regulations are available on the CKC website but you have to log in as a member to get them. 

I do agree with the others that it would be a great idea to take a class or two not only to learn about ring rules and etiquette but to expose your dog to others in formal lessons, suggestions on how to improve your score and even just hints from your trainer in how to do better. Even our body language can change the way our dog behaves/performs in the ring. To those who are spectators, it looks SOOOOO easy but those who have trialed realize how much work it really is to get a nice working dog.

The training facility we attend has a "Trial Prep" class geared toward those who are going to be trialling.

Good Luck.... it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

YES, YES, YES to all of the above! I remember thinking, when Casey was about 9 months old, OK, he can do all of this (the exercises). My God, I would have been so embarassed if I would have entered him then!! I connected with a great coach who had trained multiple dogs over 30 years and who has helped us SO much. Get into a "Trial Novice" class and go every week! Working on your own is not a good subsitute. A great coach is worth her weight in gold and CD ribbons! I have not met any one who has trained on their own who has done well in obedience. Find a mentor! Plus, it is more fun training with a group, and the dogs need to get used to working around other dogs, especially on the long sits and downs. Good luck!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Me again! I also learned SO much from volunteering as a steward at local obedience trials. You gain first hand knowledge of what is expected/qualifies at each level. At the very least, attend a couple of obedience trials as an observer.


----------

